# Multiple Codes from Stabilitrac, Traction Control, Computer and Fuel Delivery



## csmithrun (Dec 18, 2012)

Just bought my 2012 Cruze 1.4 Turbo, It has right over 1,000 miles and out of nowhere i started throwing multiple codes, lost all power, weird shift patterns and many more little things. Codes ranged from engine miss fires to traction issues. Long story short I took it to the dealership where it is covered under warranty and they narrowed it down to what they said was the Mass Air Flow Sensor. They did the repairs and I picked the vehicle up and the next day, *BOOM*, ​same thing started all over again. Has any body else heard or had the same or similar problem/issue? I will be taking it back to the dealer again today to put back in the shop....

Cory


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've heard of wonky MAF sensors causing shifting and traction control issues before. 

Definitely take it back and have them fix it.


----------



## csmithrun (Dec 18, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I've heard of wonky MAF sensors causing shifting and traction control issues before.
> 
> Definitely take it back and have them fix it.


Have you heard of it happening twice, again after less than 24 hours of having it serviced lol?


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

csmithrun said:


> Have you heard of it happening twice, again after less than 24 hours of having it serviced lol?


Depends on whether the new part was a bad one, too... Don't worry about it. It's under warranty. Let them diagnose and fix it. (and this is coming from somebody who only takes cars in for warranty work, tires, and alignment, and does everything else, himself)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With your list of errors I would expect to either be the dash cluster or the ECU itself. Not an airflow sensor, although you can get cascading errors. In any case take it back in - it's still broken.


----------



## csmithrun (Dec 18, 2012)

*UPDATE ON ISSUE*

Not the fix yet but I found out why the same problem started an hour after picking it up from the dealerships service dept.... They had a BooBoo in their systems and it showed the vehicle repairs were completed.... Well I just found out they hadn't done any repair work yet, and the part just arrived. So I picked up the vehicle without any repairs made. Going back to dealership to drop it back off again.... Kinda crappy if you ask me.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That would explain it. 

A bad MAF causes the engine to mis-judge how much air it's getting. That affects how much fuel it injects. This car uses the inputs to tell the transmission when to shift to maximize power or fuel economy. If the engine is really putting out more/less power than what the ECU and TCU believe it is, it will cause poor shifts and lagginess. The computers think the engine's putting out more/less power than it is, and is commanding shifts based on that faulty premise. Traction control gets involved too if the car is accelerating slower than the commanded power level should result in. The computer interprets the slow acceleration as the wheels slipping, and engages the traction control to compensate. 

That's at least how I understand it. If others who are better-informed than me want to correct this, please feel free!


----------



## Gorzenl09 (Jan 5, 2013)

My fiances 2012 cruze started flashing service stabilitrak, service tire pressure system, along with the radio shutting down,and coming back on as if the car was restarted. Also the dashboard lights cut in and out along with the turn signals do not work when this is happening. There is no pattern to these issues or predictability. We have tried every possible option in the car as far as keeping radio off, blue tooth off, so on and so on. Of coarse the service lights do not stay on and does not store a code in the computer. Dealership does not know what is wrong and will not do anything until the service light is on when the car is brought to them. This is all on top of my frequent visits recently with my 08 avalanche to the dealership regarding the electronic fuel management system GM can not figure out how to keep these trucks from burning oil, fouling plugs, and valves sticking. Soon GM maybe getting two used vehicles back with no future business.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gorzenl09 - welcome to CruzeTalk. 

I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH FOR YOU: _*FIND ANOTHER DEALERSHIP*_. The one you've been going to either doesn't care or is unwilling to call GM when they're over their heads. Even the best dealerships will sometimes need to call GM to get help. Dealerships are GM's Achilles heel and the one you've been going to sounds like a couple of dealerships I've run into and actually have paid to have older vehicles towed around to get to a good dealership. Where are you located? Maybe another member here is in the same area and can recommend a good dealership for you to try.

Your fiance's Cruze has a loose connection somewhere, which although difficult to track down, can be tracked down. Think of your car as a computer with it's own power supply and wheels - multiple electrical components restarting is almost always an indication of a loose connection.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

csmithrun said:


> *UPDATE ON ISSUE*
> 
> Not the fix yet but I found out why the same problem started an hour after picking it up from the dealerships service dept.... They had a BooBoo in their systems and it showed the vehicle repairs were completed.... Well I just found out they hadn't done any repair work yet, and the part just arrived. So I picked up the vehicle without any repairs made. Going back to dealership to drop it back off again.... Kinda crappy if you ask me.




csmithrun,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would also like to apologize for the experience that you have had with your dealer. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gorzenl09 said:


> My fiances 2012 cruze started flashing service stabilitrak, service tire pressure system, along with the radio shutting down,and coming back on as if the car was restarted. Also the dashboard lights cut in and out along with the turn signals do not work when this is happening. There is no pattern to these issues or predictability. We have tried every possible option in the car as far as keeping radio off, blue tooth off, so on and so on. Of coarse the service lights do not stay on and does not store a code in the computer. Dealership does not know what is wrong and will not do anything until the service light is on when the car is brought to them. This is all on top of my frequent visits recently with my 08 avalanche to the dealership regarding the electronic fuel management system GM can not figure out how to keep these trucks from burning oil, fouling plugs, and valves sticking. Soon GM maybe getting two used vehicles back with no future business.




Gorzenl09,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your vehicles. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response as well as being able to assist you with your concerns. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Any updates to this?


----------



## csmithrun (Dec 18, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> csmithrun,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would also like to apologize for the experience that you have had with your dealer. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Turns out it was the BPS... Ive been going to the same dealership for a long time now and they have never done me wrong. Somebody just made an error, It happens. Other than that the car is great and have no complaints.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

csmithrun said:


> Turns out it was the BPS... Ive been going to the same dealership for a long time now and they have never done me wrong. Somebody just made an error, It happens. Other than that the car is great and have no complaints.


That makes sense as the BPS handles all the vehicle movement sensors. I'm glad it's fixed.


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

Last week, driving to work my engine stutters at a stop. I receive a "reduced engine power", stabilitrak, and traction control message. I limp at reduced power off of the road. Turn off engine, restart it and it works fine, except the check engine light is on. I get 50 miles to work, same thing reoccurs in parking lot.

I wait for the day and drive it to the nearest dealer (long story short). After 4 days in the shop, they _think _they have it trouble-shot to a senor on the throttle body. It's going to take at least a week to get the part. As of today, my car will have been in the shop for a week, but will likely be at least 10 days before I see my car as the part is unavailable through GM. (But all over the place through third parties :icon_scratch.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

csmithrun said:


> Turns out it was the BPS... Ive been going to the same dealership for a long time now and they have never done me wrong. Somebody just made an error, It happens. Other than that the car is great and have no complaints.




csmithrun,
Thank you for the update on this. I am happy to hear that everything is working properly on your Cruze now. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MStevens said:


> Last week, driving to work my engine stutters at a stop. I receive a "reduced engine power", stabilitrak, and traction control message. I limp at reduced power off of the road. Turn off engine, restart it and it works fine, except the check engine light is on. I get 50 miles to work, same thing reoccurs in parking lot.
> 
> I wait for the day and drive it to the nearest dealer (long story short). After 4 days in the shop, they _think _they have it trouble-shot to a senor on the throttle body. It's going to take at least a week to get the part. As of today, my car will have been in the shop for a week, but will likely be at least 10 days before I see my car as the part is unavailable through GM. (But all over the place through third parties :icon_scratch.




MStevens,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concern as well as frustration with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> MStevens,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concern as well as frustration with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Hi Stacy, I have an open case with GM. I am working with Kathlyn. My car is has been in the shop for exactly a week now with no estimate as to how long it will be there as of when I spoke with the shop this morning. Kathlyn is very nice, but she doesn't seem to be able to do anything other than keep track of the situation and call me and tell me what the shop tells me. I'm honestly not sure of the point.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MStevens said:


> Hi Stacy, I have an open case with GM. I am working with Kathlyn. My car is has been in the shop for exactly a week now with no estimate as to how long it will be there as of when I spoke with the shop this morning. Kathlyn is very nice, but she doesn't seem to be able to do anything other than keep track of the situation and call me and tell me what the shop tells me. I'm honestly not sure of the point.



MStevens,
Thank you for the update on this. I would be happy to look into your case for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? By having the service request open it does allow GM to get involved more closely with your dealer and gets your issues recorded with GM. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

